# New England Get-Together #2...We Have a Date ***See Post #3***



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Calling all New England (and other) Lumberjocks! We have reached the month of March which means April and May will soon follow. Today I spoke to my contact at North Bennet Street School (NBSS) and arranged a date for the meeting. It will be on Saturday, May 8, 2010 between the hours of 10:00 a.m. and 4:00 p.m. including a leisurely lunchtime in downtown Boston. For those who may not have seen the first post or who want a reminder of the discussion and potential participants, you can read it here: "Meeting" http://lumberjocks.com/topics/14134. I will make an entry to the first post directing folks to this one since many will have placed a "watch" on that one.

So at this point it would be nice if, when you know you can or cannot attend, you would post a reply here so I can keep a running count. I will continue to provide updates as necessary and as promised, directions, parking and other such details. I'm looking forward to it and hope you are too.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Lenny if I could get Captain Kirk to let me use his transporter I'd be there for sure. To bad it's so far away. 
John


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Let me be the first to respond!!!!

I'm there!!!!
Looking forward to seeing everyone.
And… thanks to Lenny!

Ellen


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Count me in Lenny.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

May 8th is my Stepsons' birthday….we'll see what's up and I'll get back to you , Lenny : )


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I marked the day on the Calender. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Paul_F (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll be there - looking forward to it.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Can't do it. My son turns 5 that day!


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

looks good for me (at the moment at least)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It looks like May 8th is a popular birthday for LJ's sons! Mine turns 8 that day, so I will not be able to go.


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

as far as i know got nothin else goin


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi!

I'm new to lumberjocks, but I'd love to meet you guys. I graduated from the school last spring and still live in the North End.

Eli


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

That's only 90 miles from me, but alas we are leaving just a few days after that to go to Dover, DE for the NASCAR race. The weekend will be reserved for packing the camper and getting it "sea worthy"".


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Ellen*, *Lou*, *Purplev* and *Paul* I will consider as definites. *JohnGray*, I know you will be with us in spirit. *Dusty*, *Thiel* and *Chuck*, you guys have more important matters to attend to that day. Enjoy your sons' birthdays! *Fred* and *Danny*, I will consider you to be probables. *Eli*, welcome to Lumberjocks. It will be great if you join us. I might send you a personal message (PM) tonight. I'd be interested in knowing if you know Claire Fruitman and I might have some questions about the school. *Kerry*, maybe you can catch the next one.

Lying in bed last night, I got the idea of bringing my Kreg pockethole jig and offering a demonstration of its use as well as allowing folks who may never have used to one to try their hand at it. Also thought it might be nice to have someone who feels confident enough with a hand plane (not me) to offer a similar demonstration on how to tune one. Any thoughts on these ideas? Anyone else have an idea? Sharon (Purplev) are you still willing to do a tutorial on Google Sketchup if folks would like that?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Don't count me out just yet , my friend…I'm not sure what might be planned for that day….sometimes we get together before or after the birthday as a surprise to the guest of honor : )


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Lenny*: yes most definitely I can run that if there is still any interest from people. do you know if they might have projectors/large monitors that one can hook up a laptop to?

I can also bring a couple of different hand planes and show how to tune them up, and what parts are more important in each of them

Len - you can always bring the whole family over and celebrate it there - we can disguise the get together as a surprise party


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hahahaha , that would be a real surprise , Sharon ! How far is NBSS from your home ? Are you driving there or jumping on the T somewhere ?


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

hopefully i can be there… ill make plans to be free that day


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

OK Len, glad to hear you might still be able to make it. I will change your category to a possible. *Teen*, I will put you down as a probable.

Sharon, I will look into the issue of what's available in the rooms and get back to you. Thanks for offering to run not one but two demonstrations.


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

So far that date works for me. If NBSS can't provide a projector let me know, I've got access to several.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Would love to attend this gathering some of my favorite LJ here. This would be like DWTS…LOL take care and have fun NE LJ…Blkcherry


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

My birthday is the 9th, no conflicts on the 8th I am planning on being there.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*cheller*, glad to have you aboard and thanks for the offer to assist Sharon with a projector if needed. I will let you know what I find out from NBSS. *blackcherry*, thanks for the well-wishes. *MrHudon*, I will put you down as a definite.


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

It's on my calendar, I'll be there!


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

you can consider me a definite, went to that schools web site want to see it.

also read a few post that had that scetchup thing mentioned, would like to hear more about it.

see ya there


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Lenny and Chelle!

Len - I'm probably going to be driving there, although the train from my home goes straight to north-station. it's 10-15 min drive from my home. need a ride?


----------



## NewPilgrim (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello Lenny, I am very interested in meeting with you guys… I am sure I can make May 8th. Thanks for arranging all of this.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Feel free to contact me. I don't know who you're in touch with at school, but Steve Brown is the head of the Cabinet and Furniture Department, [email protected] so you may want to contact him, or make sure he knows about this. I talked to him the other day and he said he hadn't been told anything. I do know Claire Fruitman. She's also a good person to be in touch with. She's second in command of the school.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Alright so *ryno101*, *dannymac* and *NewPilgrim* are all definites. Welcome aboard folks! This appears to be shaping up nicely and I look forward to meeting everyone. *Eli* I will send that PM tonight.


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

My excuse has to do with my son, but its not his birthday. He's graduating from college that day and NOTHING will keep me from that!! Hope you guys and gals have a great time.

Paul


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I can relate *Paul*. I've been there twice. One of the proudest moments in a parent's life. The absence of tuition payments isn't so bad either! Enjoy, and thanks for the well-wishes.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm in. The wife too.
I'd like to see Sharon do a "get me started in sketchup" demo. Sharon, I can still bring that computer projector if you'd like to use it. We'd just need a light open wall to show it on.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Dan, glad to know you and your wife are definitely aboard. As for the projector, thanks for the offer but let me get back to you on that. Chelle, who lives in MA has offered a projector if needed. I would hate to see you have to tote that all the way from Maine and back. I have an inquiry in with Claire at NBSS as to whether they can supply Sharon with one.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thats great, looking forward to seeing you and the missis Dan.

I better start putting together a SU lesson, so far I got nothing. and speaking of which - *Lenny*, Ill need to know what hookup the projector/monitor at NBSS has so that I'll know if I need to bring any adaptors - mine is DVI.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I am still looking forward to the SketchUp beginners class as well, Sharon : )


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I too am looking forward to your class, Sharon.
Try as I might, I still cannot master the thing!!
Ellen


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

oh good. glad to see there's more interest. and looking forward to seeing you again also Ellen and Len - these are great opportunities to see you guys that are so close yet so far.

does anyone have any specific requests for things they have difficulties in SU with? or a generic 'getting started in SU for woodworkers" with QandA at the end be sufficient?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Just informed… Graduation at the university of Maine is May 8th. My daughter is graduating. So, Precedence for that has occurred. I now, won't be making it. Bumma.


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

This is going to be good… excited!

FYI, Sharon, if you'd like me to bring my laptop which is Windows (I see from your videos that you work on a Mac) to let those non-Mac folks see the different keyboard shortcuts, I'd be happy to. Just let me know?

I'm certainly nowhere near as advanced as you with Sketchup, but I'm also happy to be your "lovely assistant" (Ack, as if!) and help out with the Sketchup class if you'd like. I've been using it for quite some time now. I just amazed myself a bit, noticed that the first model I created was last modified in February of 2007!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Ha! *ryan* we could have the:

Hi , I'm a PC.
And I'm A Mac…

thing going on. (or not).

you are welcome to bring in the laptop, although I'm not sure if it's necessary as the only differences are the control keys (CMD/APPLE/etc). but maybe you can show people where to find the plugin folder, and stuff like that which might be easier to actually see than just remember (and forget)

just don't count on a high salary as my assistant  gonna start at minimum as the state requires.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Count me in, Lenny!! 
I'd like to see that Sketch-Up thing too… I'm still a Drafting Board and T-Square Geek!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, where to begin? OK, first, Dan, so sorry you will not be able to make it and best wishes for a wonderful graduation day! *littlecope*, glad to hear you will be joining us.

Sharon (and ryno), I received a reply today regarding the hook up. This is what Claire stated: "We do have a projector and a screen that we can set up. The projector has a cord that hooks it to a laptop, so unless he has something very unusual, it should all work fine. The projector is an Epson Powerlite 78. The cord has blue ends with 15 small prongs and the projector has that labeled as Component Video." Does this do it for you?

Next, Claire explained that she herself (She is the Associate Director.) will be there in the morning to give us the tour of the school. She went on to say that the head of the Cabinet and Furniture Making section, Steve Brown, offered to provide a presentation in the afternoon on chair making and their methods in that area. This sounds too good to pass up to me but I would like everyone's honest opinion as to whether to accept his offer. If the majority want this, it seems that the agenda is taking care of itself. It could go something like this: Convene at 10:00, Introduce oursleves, Tour, Sketchup Presentation by Sharon (*Purplev*), Break for lunch. Afternoon: Presentation by Steve Brown. If time allows and folks still want it, we could have a presentation on plane tune-ups or pockethole joinery or run them simultaneously if some want one and some want the other otherwise we could simply spend the remainder of the time talking woodworking.

So please, let me hear from everyone what you like, what you don't like, etc. Let's make this a real fun and rewarding day! Oh, BTW, I will bring a camera and take some pictures, but I expect to get caught up in coordinator things so if one or more would bring a camera and take pictures too, I would appreciate it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ok thats great, sounds like they have a VGA connection, so I'll bring the adaptor for that.

the presentation by Steve Brown sounds enticing, I'm up for it. as for the rest of the day - just keep in mind, that some folks may be late, and when starting to chat and introduce ourselves, it usually take a bit of time, and flows into a thing of it's own.

looking forward to seeing everyone, I'm bringing a camera with me, and I'm sure others will too like last time.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lenny,
The day sounds great! I like the agenda as you have outlined it. I think the afternoon could prove interesting with a presentation by Steve Brown. Whatever everyone else wants is OK with me… I am just looking forward to seeing everyone and learning from them.
Ellen


----------



## ravencaptain (Feb 6, 2009)

Lenny, I just read this string, I found it thru the LJ E Mag. May 8th sounds great to me and I too am interested in Sketch Up. Thanks for taking the initiative


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, everyone,

I'm glad everything seems to be coming together. I'm excited about this meeting and particularly the sketchup demo. I highly recommend you take advantage of the opportunity to hear Steve Brown talk about anything. First, chairs are really interesting and it will introduce you to a variety of complex construction details. Depending on the way he approaches it, it could touch on very subtle and important aesthetic aspects, as well. Secondly, and more importantly, it's Steve Brown! He's one of the smartest people I know and has an unbelievable grasp on furniture-making. He's the head of the Furniture Department at NBSS! I realize that you were probably already excited about hearing from him, but I just wanted to make sure.

I look forward to meeting everyone.

Eli


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am happy to see such an enthusiastic group. I missed last years get together so I am more eager to attend this years. But like last year may 8th is right in the middle of busy catering season. Its to far in advance to know whats going on. Put me down as a hopeful. I will monitor the meeting info and let you know.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Sharon, thanks for the input. I know what you mean about how introductions can be. I will do my best to keep everyone "under wraps" while not appearing to be stifling. Ellen, thanks for your input and enthusiasm. *Frank Doyle*, welcome and glad to have you join us. *Eli*, you know Steve Brown personally so it is great to have your perspective. Thank you for your comments as well. *stratiA*, I will put you down as a hopeful and will keep my fingers crossed that you can join us.


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

I will do my best to be there. I am not sure of my daughters softball schedule for that day, but its only 45 miles away. Plane tune up sounds good to me. Thanks


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Sharon …regarding the Sketch-Up class. I need help getting started…haven't played with it much for fear of screwing something up , but I'd hate to take your time away from the more advanced people. 
Maybe something as "simple" as designing a cutting board with different sized pieces in it and how to view it from different angles and rearrange / change sizes , if that makes any sense to you : )


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree with Len… maybe 2 sessions - one advanced (for the others) and one very basic (for Len and me)!!
I'd love to learn the basics and teach myself the more advanced stuff in my spare time (ha… what's that!).
Ellen


----------



## Lupo (Feb 15, 2010)

OOOO OOOO OOOO Me too Me Too!!! THis sounds like such a great time. Count me in for sure!


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Convene at 10:00, Introduce oursleves, Tour, Sketchup Presentation by Sharon (Purplev), Break for lunch. Afternoon: Presentation by Steve Brown.
Sounds like a plan to me.

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.
Mark


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll be at my daughter's graduation at the Univ. of Maine on that day but I WANT PICTURES!! and a decent write-up.

Ah… please.

Have a great time everyone.. sigh…..


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Dan* - 2 words for you - Video iChat! but I have a feeling you'll have your focus on better things. enjoy the day, and congratulations!

*Ellen* and *Len* - go to the principles office after the class! lol. Len - the cutting board might be a great project to demonstrate, I'll have to think how to construct it in an easy to follow manner, and may use that for the presentation. If successful, I'll probably do 2 presentations, 1 for just the very basic tools and getting familiar with SU, and then the cutting board (if I can conjure a good educational way of making this one).

thanks for the idea!


----------



## Paul_F (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't ya just love it when a plan comes togeather :>)

Looking forward to it - Paul


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

the day sounds like it will be a blast, can't wait


----------



## groovy_man_6 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Lenny.. FANTASTIC… Newpilgrim is my neighbor and brought this to my attention.. I've already marked it on my calendar.. I'll be there!


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

Lenny
I would love to attend but can't commit until we get closer to May (3 boys all involved in something) pencil me in as a definite maybe and I'll have to get back to you. This sounds like a great time I hope I can come! good work Lenny


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Groovyman6*, hi and glad to hear that you will be joining us at the get-together. And btw, awesome table! *DTWoodknot*, I will put you down as a probable and will be looking for your "final answer".


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Confirming my interest. I'm still a newb but am looking forward to checking out NBSS and meeting others.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*JCantin*, nice to have you join us and I too am looking forward to the day.


----------



## blooipr (Nov 13, 2009)

hello there my name is Diego im kind of new to the site.I live in western mass but wouldnt mind the drive.Ill have to look at the calendar ill let you know this week


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Please see post #3 on this topic.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

the post #3 is at http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15717


----------



## johnrb (May 7, 2008)

I am tentatively going to plan on attending, business travel may preclude that from happening, but i definitely will try to attend.


----------



## burkelyn (Dec 20, 2009)

Lenny, A great idea, but a little too far for me to travel. Although Boston may seem the Hub of New England, there are those of us, especially me, who think that a meeting a little further north. I suggest Portland Maine for next year would be the best. Has anyone see what this guy Matthias does to wood via engineering on ebay? He is creative beyond my imagination. I really admire such guys. This is one of his related projects. http://woodgears.ca/joinery.html

Let me know about next years location and what you think about the Matthias stuff


----------

